# 12 volt light set-up for walking.



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

some pvc pipes,rubber sockets,12volt bulbs, and a little time. i built the gigs too galvinized lagbolts and broom handles. it works great my wife and i can go 3 or 4 times a couple hours each time, before i have to charge the battery (deepcycle).


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like you are good to go with that set up! Hope to see how you do, let us know, good luck!


----------

